# EasyShare jpg to jpt



## Acoccetella (Jan 29, 2010)

I copied some pictures from my desk top to my scandisk.
When I put the scandisk in my camera and try to view them it says "no image" I can view the pictures from my scan disk on my pc but not on my camera. I think it is because the file type is Easyshare jpg and not just jpg. How can I convert/reformat my pictures from the Easyshare jpg to just jpg on my desktop?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it's possible that there might be a tool to do this however it sounds like these are not your pictures but something that you have downloaded from the net off of a site or even they are part of a copyrighted sharing application. Can you explain better how you got these jpg's ?


----------

